# What are you investing in?



## x65943 (Feb 1, 2021)

So I am new to investing and I'm wondering what you guys are investing in. How do you decide what to invest in?

currently invested in GME (lol), LLY, SNE, NVDA, TSLA, SIRI and AMCX.

I admit I'm kind of just throwing money at random things and hoping it sticks. I've heard you should invest in companies you believe in - do you think there is any truth to that?

Anyhow, interested to hear what you guys are investing in and your rationale.


----------



## Flame (Feb 2, 2021)

all life's savings is in dogecoin.


----------



## Windaga (Feb 2, 2021)

About $300 worth of dogecoin, and looking to get into other penny stocks. Just starting out, so hoping to have a little fun and make some play money.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm throwing all my money in to Temp Coin


----------



## Physix (Feb 3, 2021)

Dogecoin to the moon!


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 3, 2021)

I never meant to invest, but it hearkened almost incidentally. 

See, I always saved up since... Well, birth, really. Whenever there was an occasion (birthday, Christmas,...), half of what my grandparents gave went directly in that saving account. 
I only got access to that on my 18th,but by then I was used to live quite sober.
Even when I started working, I hardly changed my habits. There were months I saved almost half my salary. Never got a car, have no expensive hobbies. 
... And then I bought my apartment. As a result of this behavior, the mortgage was relatively low (and my parents wouldn't want to lend it to me, or it would've been paid back by now). It'll end at the end of 2022.

So when I met my girlfriend and she wanted to move (after living with me for 3 years), I made it clear I was NOT going to sell my home. So I searched and found someone to rent from me.

While it has some responsibilities, he's basically paying off my mortgage and still providing around 150 euro per month profit. Which will be 650 per month in a couple of years (Or more, if inflation kicks in).

So... It certainly turned out a good investment so far,and I could probably make even more of I sell the apartment for a profit. But that was never my goal.


----------



## notimp (Feb 3, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> I never meant to invest, but it hearkened almost incidentally.
> 
> See, I always saved up since... Well, birth, really. Whenever there was an occasion (birthday, Christmas,...), half of what my grandparents gave went directly in that saving account.
> I only got access to that on my 18th,but by then I was used to live quite sober.
> ...


Uhhh... thats dangerously against the current PR trend.  Young people are basically told that they are never allowed to own anything anymore in their lives - because we -

- Dont want them to attain personal wealth, as they are inherenting it when they are 50.
- Dont want them to add to anything that ads to production based growth, so we press them into service ecosystems where they get stickers for increasing social wellbeing
- Have a real problem - in europe at least, where all the investment money went your route, as housing was seen as a safe investment - even after the housing bubble in the US burst, as a result the housing market went like this:
https://www.globalpropertyguide.com/Europe/price-change-10-years
So people bought sever ones, and then made AirBB a trend (meaning - if their renters would only detract from the lot value (through use), you have many properties staying empty for most of the year - getting rented out to people in the city tourism trail for a few months, making up for 'lost rent').

Most younger people never are able to get into the position to afford a mortgage to own their homes (dont forget about half of all US citizens had 500 USD set aside for 'difficult times' when the crisis hit), and we needed millennials to spend investing everyone out of the 2008 crisis - which was done via having them buy smoothies and services, and not get into long term investments (low long term interest rates, so saving was futile - especially since we invented hole new categories of temp and gigworking jobs at the same time).

So we did everything possible to tell millenials, that they didnt want to own housing - and that they shouldnt care - until they are 50, and then fight with heirs who actually acquired multiple homes over living space. But only after boomers had died.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 3, 2021)

notimp said:


> Uhhh... thats dangerously against the current PR trend.  Young people are basically told that they are never allowed to own anything anymore in their lives - because we -
> 
> - Dont want them to attain personal wealth, as they are inherenting it when they are 50.
> - Dont want them to add to anything that ads to production based growth, so we press them into service ecosystems where they get stickers for increasing social wellbeing
> ...


Erm...yeah. I disagree with most of what you say, but I presume you're saying this rather tongue-in-cheek, so that's okay. 

Truth is, my father did the same thing (bought a house, renovated it, started gradually renting but now completely rents out the four floors), and so does my brother (his current appartment as well as his girlfriend's house are rented out). While I have/had the lowest mortgage, they're better off in the long run.

Of course I was aware of the housing bubble (bought mine in 2012...so barely four years later). But to be honest, that +32% graph doesn't interest me. Sure, it would mean I would roughly be selling for 32'000 euro's profit (which isn't a small fee), but that price could drop well below my initial purchase price as well. I don't care. I don't see it as an investment. Well...okay, I sort of do, but not as a means to speculate.


The problem most millenials have is that they're unable to save. Not only through fault of their own but because society's pushing for instant gratification and job security is low (and in Belgium, it's actually pretty good, relatively speaking). My girlfriend's ten years younger and it's often as if she's living in another world. Over 3/4th of our price in groceries are what she eats, our daughter has over twice as much toys and clothes as I had at her age, she always wants on faraway holidays, and so on, and so on. Meanwhile, her workplace (a hospital) offered the job both to her and another one. With a re-evaluation in a year, so while extremely unlikely, she can get fired pretty easily.
...and she's jealous of me and my family for our houses. I can't blame their parents (who had low-paying jobs), but she'll soon buy her third car in five years. Yet all the time she cannot see that the luxuries I'm denying myself directly went into the profit of that house.

...but I'll stop now. This thread is about investing, and not about dissing people for choices they often don't even have (I wouldn't have been able to live without a car outside of a city, for example).


----------



## notimp (Feb 3, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> , but that price could drop well below my initial purchase price as well.


Hard to imagine, if you bought in the right area.. 
(The right area is, where there will be a forseeable economic pull, in the next years, because of reasons (watch Peter Zeihan if you want to know those states within the US..  .))

Which is kind of the point.  Its a very good investment if you can get it - but perception for so many people out there was that they never will be able to afford to (and that already ample living space is available for rent (hint, hint)) - that you had actual PR telling people to not look into the housing market, or long for investment in that sector - because "it might be better for them to rent".

Also - people doing 'empty spending' on 'services' in the US is really what brought you out of the recession earlier.

The reason young people were doing that, was because long term interest rates were fixed at 0% or negative rates after inflation, if they didnt go into specualtive investments themselves. This prevented people from saving (money is woth less tomorrow) - which jumpstarted your economy. After 2008 there was no 'borrowing' to help people - faulty credit was bought up - and people were left to fend on their own.

Oh - I promised PR... 





There is an argument to make, that millennials were only supposed to engage in empty spending in their "youth" and that their values would change as they got to the age where they'd think about children - but luckily, then the next crisis hit. 

The point being - the barrier of entry to buy property might be quite high, for a lot of people - so they cant access those markets. So they might install the Robin Hood app on their phones - (get all their data sold and...) hence this subforum exists in the first place.

More or less.. .


----------



## notimp (Feb 5, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> ...but I'll stop now. This thread is about investing, and not about dissing people for choices they often don't even have (I wouldn't have been able to live without a car outside of a city, for example).


FIrst Robin Hood app Superball ad:
https://www.businessinsider.com/rob...mestop-wallstreetbets-growth-2021-2?r=DE&IR=T

Tagline "Everyone is an investor".

So let me voice out loud what I think. This entire movement. This entire trend has been manufactured to...

Get everyday people who cant afford to invest into the housing market into speculative investments, where they can take each others wealth by betting on growth that never has to manifest.

Lets say it works as designed - half of the people will loose their savings, and be more content to the live as a future disenfranchised person (as they did 'do it to themselves'), the other half might get enough money in that game to afford to own housing or more.

The real winners are

- the people who are allowing you to do that for a transactional fee
- the 2% because that form of speculation (basically casino), is not how they made, sustained or increased their wealth. Much too risky. And it sets up people to fight against their own peers. (If most of future growth should be speculation driven.)

"Everyone is an investor" means games - (as in bread and circuses, the circuses part), for everyone.

The new scratch ticket might cost someone their lives savings, but we are all having fun, pretending, that everyone can be a winner.

Thats why this forum exists. People want to be first. So they are less likely to become the suckers. So lets pool our knowledge and play?

So I'd invest in Robin Hood. Or any scheme thats set up to distribute money within an age group, thats not the state.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 5, 2021)

notimp said:


> FIrst Robin Hood app Superball ad:
> https://www.businessinsider.com/rob...mestop-wallstreetbets-growth-2021-2?r=DE&IR=T
> 
> Tagline "Everyone is an investor".
> ...


"the people who are allowing you to do that for a transactional fee"

The issue here is they don't charge any transactional fees whatsoever


----------



## notimp (Feb 5, 2021)

x65943 said:


> "the people who are allowing you to do that for a transactional fee"
> 
> The issue here is they don't charge any transactional fees whatsoever


For being able to bet on trends early ("rebates from market makers"), and savings on virtual trading flows, that dont have to be executed.

You still pay your brokerage fee - just in bulk and through other revenue streams, with the individual being told, that there is none.

https://www.investopedia.com/articles/active-trading/020515/how-robinhood-makes-money.asp


----------



## weatMod (Apr 2, 2022)

I have  $487.00 worth of ETH as of today on uphold
how much would I pay in gas fees if I sold right now?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 2, 2022)

I did have some Cardano staked and was invested in Chia and Ethereum. I had to sell them when the market was high due to low funds in my personal life. Currently I am slowly gathering BAT as my only crypto for the time being.


----------



## weatMod (Apr 2, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I did have some Cardano staked and was invested in Chia and Ethereum. I had to sell them when the market was high due to low funds in my personal life. Currently I am slowly gathering BAT as my only crypto for the time being.


I have so much BAT trapped in other  brave profiles
I made lie 20 profiles plus my cellphone  during the pandemic and  tried to get as much BA as possible constantly   clicking between profiles and maxing out the ads ,  I didn't realize that you can only  link 4 profiles to your account
and you can not  go back and unlink one profile and link another one,   you are tuck with the  first 4 you linked
now I am trying to figure out if a I can register one of the linked profiles as  a creator and then donate to it  from the other profiles 
also wondering if I can still buy swag from the   brave swag  store with the BAT in those profile with  binance/ uphold linked to them


----------



## caki883 (Apr 2, 2022)

*Gazprom at the moment*


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 5, 2022)

Ethereum has so much momentum as a platform for dApps and web3 that I can't see it as a bad bet long term in any capacity of investment. Bitcoin will go up when the circulating supply hits 21 million and all mining ends, no more can be produced. Physical goods are appreciating like consoles and collectible cards. 

For me I dip in as much as possible but I've been focusing on Eth since 2017, and I had 2 miners going for awhile. I like Tezos, Chainlink, and Cartesi also for crypto. Binance Token has been a winner for me also. I have some vehicles I've bought and stored, some precious metals, fiat currency, tools and machinery, electronics, etc.

I just looked, I do have some Doge also


----------



## MissingN0pe (May 9, 2022)

Bitcoin
Etherum
Doge
XYO
Algorand


----------



## 3duard (May 12, 2022)

Ethereum and Pokemon Cards, specifically sealed stuff


----------



## Jayro (May 12, 2022)

I invested my entire $1,200 stimulus into crypto and stocks about a year ago.
Now I'm sitting at around $400 in "growth" (Net loss of $600 or so) because people keep saying "buy the dip", but the dip never ends...


----------



## AncientBoi (May 20, 2022)

*PORN*


----------



## ValentinDerkovsky (Jun 1, 2022)

Right now I'm investing my money in real estate.
 When my friend told me that it was possible to get citizenship by investing in real estate, I thought about this proposal for about a month thoroughly.
 Since it is quite a big decision for me, I decided that I needed to make a comparison of citizenship by investment programs, in order to understand which option would be most suitable for me.
  In general, after thinking about it for about a month, in the end, I realized that I had nothing particular hold on me, and it was a great opportunity to live in a beautiful country, work from home and also invest in real estate.
  Now I have been living in Antigua for half a year and investing in real estate.
I was allocated housing immediately upon arrival and filled out citizenship papers.
 In general, it all looks like a fairy tale, but it's not, still need to invest their money, the first time it will be hard to get used to, plus the hassle with the documents.
 But it was all worth it I can say.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Jun 2, 2022)

So besides my house that I got in 2012. I've bought and sold stocks that have to do with toys of all things. I look at what new cartoons might get a toy line or a revamp. Jakks netted me a profit of around 2600 from a 1300 investment. It kind of stagnated and has held since I sold my shares. Made about 6000 from my dogecoin when I sold them at .20 each. Find what you're interested in whether its toys, games, medical etc. Look at what each company is doing and whether it's a viable option. I'll let you guys know that I had a ton of stock from Nintendo that my grandfather bought me and I sold it during the GameCube era because it wasn't going higher. Then the Wii came out...Would have made a lot of money on that one if I had kept it. Bitcoin was another. I was going to buy 100 dollars worth of Bitcoin when this guy paid for a pizza from a pizza chain but my wife told me not to because it was a waste of money. She's still kicking herself in the butt on that one lol.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 9, 2022)

Real Estate, and 401k


----------



## Allus (Jun 23, 2022)

Only BTC and ETH 
it is more or less reliable


----------



## KitChan (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm investing in my camera and digital art equipment so I can make a living off of providing a service which people appreciate.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 2, 2022)

Things to spruce up my home [plants, trinkets and stuff]. Tired of the same old Blah.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 8, 2022)

I have 4 shares of GME that's about to split.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2022)

jan777 said:


> I have 4 shares of GME that's about to split.


Hopefully you managed to cash out in time. Stock splits are not really worth as much as they used to back when as fractional shares are a thing on any number of trading platforms.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 9, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Hopefully you managed to cash out in time. Stock splits are not really worth as much as they used to back when as fractional shares are a thing on any number of trading platforms.


It's only 4 shares so I'm not really sweating. and I'm not in it for the split, I like the company fundamentals.


----------



## Minox (Jul 16, 2022)

Not really investing in anything, but I own a bit of bitcoin.


----------



## twako (Jul 18, 2022)

Most of my portfolio is filled with  BTC and ETH. I also purchase a little bit of Polkadot ,Vechain and Cardano.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jul 23, 2022)

Retro consoles.


----------



## zxr750j (Jul 23, 2022)

There's a stock-plan for employees at work, you get a 20% discount on the day of purchase (so you pay 5K and get 6K worth of shares) , but you can't sell them within 5 years. I paid 10K 2 years ago, they are worth about 13K and get about 700 a year dividend. I might buy some more this summer.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2022)

XMR


----------



## MariArch (Aug 9, 2022)

certs, physical fitness, knowledge?


----------



## appleburger (Aug 9, 2022)

I’d say investing and trading are really different mindsets entirely - I have a decent amount of trading experience, but for investing I stick to the 401(k) & ROTH IRA. 

I can’t recommend investopedia highly enough as a resource.  For my ROTH, I stick to dividend stocks.  This guy works a portfolio pretty similar to mine, and it’s been doing great: https://m.youtube.com/c/JosephCarlsonShow

For extra money and trading with penny stocks, I spent a good amount of time trading biotech stocks.  I learned a lot, and it was really fun.  A lot of work for about 5% gain at the end, though, so I’m more attracted to long term, actual investing moving forward.  Penny stock traders do about as well as poker players, in that most lose.  It is very fun, though, and I also love poker.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 17, 2022)

Saving accounts and the sort.

If anyone's thinking of investing in BTC/Crypto.. don't. I didn't invest too much and honestly wish I hadn't gone for it, now I just have to sit and wait in hopes it recovers.

Should've invested in gold/silver than BTC instead, but it's done.


----------



## Javana (Aug 25, 2022)

Real estate is another of the safest ways to invest money. In any case, the asset remains on hand, which can be rented or sold.


----------



## Zajumino (Aug 29, 2022)

Myself. College is expensive. I wish I took out a student loan.

And a dollar of Dogecoin, which is now worth less than that.


----------



## fdyyt (Aug 30, 2022)

remember to invest like warren buffet!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2022)

grabien said:


> Is crypto market actually dead now?


https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/bitcoin/?period=7d has bitcoin and several others.

Dead means various things.

Value (such that it is) of bitcoin still oscillating around $20000 so not that type of dead (some stable coins as they were termed were not that). Volume on that page says $39,209,042,543 in the last 24 hours changed hands (and real number is likely higher as various exchanges or private trades happen offline/out of band) so not that kind of dead either. Still legal in most places so not that either.

As far as crazy returns on investment then not via simple investment and as it seems to have matured somewhat it seems to be tied to tech or at least investments during risk acceptable/risk on times. I am sure there are still those buying lows to sell off a few days later when the next peak comes*.

*nobody is timing the market that well but from the link at the start




Had you bought back on the 9th when it was hovering around 19000 then at least prior to the CPI report coming out and tanking the market (some fools thought we had seen peak inflation) you could have sold off at over 22K USD or about $3000 profit (nearly 16%, though fees are not inconsiderable) in a few days trading this last week which is still insanely good returns -- there are vanishingly few traders that consistently make that kind of return, indeed there are vanishingly few traders that beat index funds (buy one of every stock on the market, wait) for which 8% is a reasonable year (in case you were not aware this is not a good year). There are probably some doing arbitrage as well but I have less info on that one.

That is bitcoin, for others https://coinmarketcap.com/coins/ has some more. Still looks like lots of value, trading volumes and more in many of those.


----------



## nolann (Sep 20, 2022)

Dogecoin


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 20, 2022)

nolann said:


> Dogecoin


I thought that was pronounced Dog-coin and then I heard way later it's "douge-coin"


----------



## mr_switch (Sep 25, 2022)

Reddit NFT seems to be taking off, maybe collecting digital avatars is a great investment afterall


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 25, 2022)

mr_switch said:


> Reddit NFT seems to be taking off, maybe collecting digital avatars is a great investment afterall


Maybe better than CBDC...


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 8, 2022)

beatrice_bill said:


> Great topic. I don't understand anything about investments.



Neither do I. I just came here cause I saw the Beagle. Awwwh, cute.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Oct 9, 2022)

I have to start this by saying please be careful with crypto and invest in projects that are well established at this point. It's very difficult at this time to know which projects are genuine and which are scams. I wouldn't even like to name any Crypto at this moment in time where the fundamentals have meaning, since almost every single person in the space is only out there to make money. I imagine there's only a tiny percentage that actually care about the function and use case of crypto as opposed to the financial gain side of it honestly.


Anyway, the amount of people I'm seeing here that are suggesting they're invested in Dogecoin is actually alarming to me...

Okay, it had a huge run there's no denying that, and there were definitely a few millionaires made from it in retail, and you'll probably get a few fake out pumps that keep people investing out of hope/ cope.

Though have to think about it logically; 
I imagine the people that believed in Dogecoin and still do, have a lot of their net worth invested as they're new to the space and don't fully understand what's going on. If this assumption is right then who is left to put money into Dogecoin to bump up the price?

IMO, The million/ billionaires invested their money, which bumped up the price initially and that was probably based on a tip off (Likely Elon Musk knowing the influence he has). Everyone in retail (us) rushed to buy in Fear Of Missing Out (FOMO), then, when all of retail was fully invested because it looked like the price was never going to slow down, many of the people in the know dumped their coins knowing it would never be able to go to an ATH again. 

The next all time high will require even MORE buying power, because people are mining Doge every single day the supply is forever increasing. The same amount of money that caused it to reach an all time high will not be anywhere close to what it will take to create a new all time high now, I'm certain of it.

To put it into perspective, it got to a point where Elon Musk's tweets were barely having an effect on the price and that is a very telling sign that the buying power has left for that coin.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 12, 2022)

grabien said:


> I am planning to buy my second apartment next year and rent it out.


Good luck with the tenant(s).

Hopefully they pay every month, don't damage anything, and don't steal any item of the apartment when they leave.


----------



## NickJackson1997 (Nov 24, 2022)

at the moment it is profitable to invest in new coins that have just come out but small amounts of about 10 dollars no more


----------



## Ricetomeetyou (Nov 29, 2022)

I have a few cryptocurrencies like Bitcoin, Ethereum, Solana, Dogecoin, and Chainlink


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2022)

Just BAT. Sold everything when it was at it was highest and didn't buy in when everything crashed, mostly due to lack of money. Now I am holding onto BAT since it's a passive crypto that I don't need to invest my money into.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 1, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Just BAT. Sold everything when it was at it was highest and didn't buy in when everything crashed, mostly due to lack of money. Now I am holding onto BAT since it's a passive crypto that I don't need to invest my money into.


I may mine some monero as a way to get a few bucks and buy some new parts


----------



## mb7b63 (Dec 5, 2022)

I invested about 4.5 grand into ada sol dot and gil, but I am down 75%, I still hope it will recover.


----------



## moorzy (Jan 2, 2023)

I invested a little in Ethereum (ETH) some time ago. Also i decided to invest money in business. It is quite profitable. I registered my company in tax free zone ajman offshore. There are many benefits for business: no corporate tax; quick company registration; possibility to create substance in the country of registration etc. I discussed all the details with business consultants from https://yourtaxadvice.com/offers/company-registration-in-sharjah-media-city-free-zone/ to avoid any risks, they helped me a lot with company registration, including licence and rent of shared desk office


----------



## E1ite007 (Jan 2, 2023)

I invested in SUSHI last year, lost third of my money and moved out to BTC and SOL and a fintech's term deposit of roughly 4 months. Did get a little bit of yield and now I'm all for the long term, investing in mexican government bonds: Cetes at a one year term, injecting capital monthly at least for the next decade or so.


----------

